

Node-unshortener can unshort any url - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/node-unshortener-can-unshort-any-url/swizec/1763

======
geekboys
Why not just follow redirects instead? All proper URL-shortening services
would work no matter of API. And just add support for those that does it via
IFRAME. much more convenient.

------
sixtofour
I've thought for some time that url shortening and expanding should be an RFC,
done in the browser, the same across browsers.

------
Thasc
Not now it got Hacker News-bombed it can't.

------
Swizec
While my blog is being bombed, you can check out the github link here -->
<https://github.com/Swizec/node-unshortener>

edit: back up now.

